# A Solicited Offer I Couldn't Refuse



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 9, 2019)

If you have a bank account, you know that these days they pay a pittance.  I was going through papers to shred when I came across an offer from Citibank.  Open a checking/savings account, deposit the required amount, leave it there for 60 days and get a $400 bonus.  Sign up for paperless statements and receive another $25.  I'd have to live to be 200 to collect that much with what they are paying on savings accounts.  I had 7 days before the offer expired and 30 days to fund the account so I jumped on it. 

Banks are really trying to woo potential new customers. Chase is offering $350 for basically the same type of terms but I'm already a Chase customer.  Have you gotten any of these solicitations in the mail?  Have you ever acted on it (them)?


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 9, 2019)

I’ve received a few but mine always want me to spend a $1000- within 3 months. It’s not like there going to send me a check, it’s always a credit which means I now buy stuff I really don’t need to use that credit! No thanks....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2019)

I have received similar offers but the hook is always having some sort of monthly direct deposit tied to the account.

I try to stay away from these dream offers in an effort to minimize the number of computer databases that have my personal information on file.  I know it sounds foolish but in my mind, it's one less place that may be hacked by some evildoer.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 9, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have received similar offers but the hook is always having some sort of monthly direct deposit tied to the account.
> 
> I try to stay away from these dream offers in an effort to minimize the number of computer databases that have my personal information on file.  I know it sounds foolish but in my mind, it's one less place that may be hacked by some evildoer.


My main credit card has been with Citibank for years so they already have my information.  This offer didn't require direct deposit, just to leave the required amount in for at least 60 days. I understand your trepidation and don't think it's foolish at all.  Just know though that your information can be stolen from several sources these days without you doing a thing...doctor and hospital records, current banks, etc.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Nov 9, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Trade (Nov 9, 2019)

I receive all kinds of "offers" in the mail. They all have some kind of hook involved. 

I use two credit unions. The one that I have been with for 43 years and the one my wife has been with for about 50 years. I'm satisfied with their service. I'm not the kind of person that likes to hop around chasing for a better deal.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 10, 2019)

I don't think that is an unusual offer from Citibank. I keep a magnifying glass on the desk where I open my mail to read the fine print. Citi Bank offers 2.05% on savings accounts in my zip code area with as little as $5,000 and maybe less. BMOHarris Bank offers the same rate but I don't know what the minimum deposit is.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 18, 2019)

Trade said:


> I receive all kinds of "offers" in the mail. They all have some kind of hook involved.
> 
> I use two credit unions. The one that I have been with for 43 years and the one my wife has been with for about 50 years. I'm satisfied with their service. I'm not the kind of person that likes to hop around chasing for a better deal.


Trade...I don't believe in "putting all my eggs in one basket".  I've been a member of a local credit union for years, still am and still have savings and checking with them.  I've also been a loyal Chase customer for 49 years and still also have checking and savings with them as well (Chase is my main checking account). 

But simply put...Citi, which I've also done business with for years via their credit card, offered me something that I could not get with the other two institutions if I live to be 400 years old. Still I don't want to hop all over the place either.  A friend told me about a $225 new account offer at Santander bank.  I decided to pass that one up.


----------

